# Empire Earth Not working



## ja5219 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey all..
I have recently got Empire Earth and have tried playing it on this PC.
It loads up fine, sends me to the menu and when i try to actually play a game (by going to Single player > Random Map and such) It freezes and after a few minutes.. i get the Program just close box with this as the problem

AppName: empire earth.exe AppVer: 0.0.0.0 ModName: low-level engine.dll
ModVer: 0.0.0.0 Offset: 0004f280

I've search that on google and havent really gotten any answers, so i hope someone can help me try to run it. Im sure this game can run on my PC, i've been told EE can run on almost any OS and such.

My Pc is a Windows XP Pro SP2 computer which is about 5 years old
It has an onboard graphics card (Here are some stats http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/2029/directyc6.jpg) and i have DirectX 9.0C also.

Please help! Thank you


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

run through the follow these steps firt link in my sig.i have a feeling the problem may be your integrated graphics.


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

i had the same problem. you need the patch from the makers of empire earth. that should fix your problem.

p.s. sorry if i'm not supposed to post here, i know that some of the topics aren't allowed to post unless your qualified. this is a rather simple fix, if it is the problem, however so i saw no harm in posting. again, sorry if i wasn't supposed to.


----------



## ja5219 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey soppy1291, thanks for posting! I tried updating and got this error
http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/9249/patchuu5.jpg

What does that mean? Did i accidently delete a file and now it cant find it? or something..

Thanks.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

in that case id try reinstalling the game.


----------



## Gamegirl_2007 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have almost the same problem except the screen starts blinking right after it loads.


----------



## guzibohgod (Dec 29, 2008)

soppy1291 said:


> i had the same problem. you need the patch from the makers of empire earth. that should fix your problem.
> 
> p.s. sorry if i'm not supposed to post here, i know that some of the topics aren't allowed to post unless your qualified. this is a rather simple fix, if it is the problem, however so i saw no harm in posting. again, sorry if i wasn't supposed to.


Which Patch?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

guzibohgod said:


> Which Patch?


Go to google and type *empire earth patch*. Easy :grin:

*http://ee.heavengames.com/downloads/lister.php?category=patches*


----------



## Mephistophilis (Jan 16, 2009)

The problem with the Old File is that you have a crack, instead of the real .Exe
I got the same problem, install again and skip the crack. Then patch.

I dont know if im supposed to write here either. Sorry.

Ps, i patched and still got the same problem. The thing is, i can run Empire Earth II, but not Empire Earth.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

@ja5219

is this a legal copy of the game?


----------

